# Silent Loop integrieren in Custom Wakü



## XOC_TITAN (6. August 2017)

*Silent Loop integrieren in Custom Wakü*

Hätte da mal eine Frage zum Silent Loop ,zwar hätte ich gerne gewusst ob es Probleme bereitet wenn man den Kühlkörper mit Pumpe der Silent Loop praktisch nur als Kühlkörper verwendet und die integrierte pumpe einfach nicht einsteckt und sie somit nicht läuft. Hätte vor alles in einen Kreislauf zu machen und es mit dem neuen Enermax neochanger zu betreiben (pumpen-agb-kombi, d5-als pumpe). Theoretisch müsste es eigentlich gehen und könnte mir somit das Geld sparen das ich sonst für cpu-kühlkörper ausgeben würde da ich bereits im Besitz einer Silent Loop bin und diverses Wakü- zeugs günstig bekommen habe(gebraucht) außer der Enermax neochanger wird neu gekauft.
Schon im Voraus Danke!


----------



## Venom89 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop integrieren in Custom Wakü*

Warum nicht die silentloop verkaufen um vom Erlös einen gutem Kühler? Ansonsten sollte das funktionieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## XOC_TITAN (7. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop integrieren in Custom Wakü*

Weil ich eigentlich fast alles wieder verwenden kann  in dem Fall ,der Kühlkörper selbst ist von guter Qualität und auch der Radiator kann ich verwenden da bei der Silent Loop g1/4 zoll anschlüsse verwendet werden. Sowie würde es teurer für mich sein wenn ich die Silent Loop verkaufe und einen neuen Radiator und Kühlblock kaufe.
Aber Danke


----------

